# What kind of mowers do you prefer?



## DBO (Oct 14, 2005)

I just wanted to ask the question I get all kinds of different spec sheets in the mail I currently use Torro Turbo decks do tell what you use and why.




DBO


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

I use a Scag, mostly, because I'm happy with my Scag dealer.
He's right in the middle of my service area, and if I have a problem they'll get me fixed up promptly.
Crawdad


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

DBO said:


> I just wanted to ask the question...do tell what you use and why.
> DBO


http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=2664&highlight=scag


----------



## greenpastureslc (Oct 19, 2005)

All my properties are half acre or less, so this is why I like the Quick 36. Also B/C its got a 36" deck I can fit it through almost any gate.

Go to betteroutdoorproducts.com to see the specs


----------



## Hallz (Feb 1, 2007)

Ferris


----------

